# uwsgi cannot open "./router_redirect_plugin.so"



## sagaracharya (Jun 28, 2020)

Read here

This seems to be a port or package problem of uwsgi to me. Kindly read the above thread. Will mark both closed once they're done.


----------



## George (Jun 28, 2020)

What version of uwsgi?
Since you tried to install on a rpi, it might be related to aarch64. Or contact the maintainer?


----------



## sagaracharya (Jun 28, 2020)

> it might be related to aarch64


I don't think all 3 versions, 12.1-RELEASE, 12.1-STABLE, and 13-CURRENT of 25th July would be non-working. I was able to get things done on a 13-CURRENT snapshot of 28th May I guess.



> Or contact the maintainer


Maintainer is eugene@zhegan.in
I've mailed him if that email id works?!

Makefile is created by someone named Daniel Gerzo but that's old, it was working well on a 13-CURRENT release about a month ago.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 29, 2020)

Don't open  multiple threads about the same issue  please.

(I'm closing  this  one)


----------

